# Baby biOrb



## Blue Horizons (Jan 3, 2010)

I got my first Betta fish in about 20 years last week.

He came in a teacup size container (and I'm not even going to go into what the clerk at the store showed me to buy for him to live in....a container about twice the size of a teacup)....anyway.....

I purchased a 1/2 gallon temporary 'Betta Kit' home for him. And I've been researching the options for a larger tank.

I really like the look and the idea of a Baby biOrb. (And the size is perfect for the micro house I have) It seems that people either love them or can not stand them.

As I have small hands and arms I feel that I will not have the problems with cleaning that some folks have. 

Are there any member here that currently use this tank? Any thoughts? I would like to order one in the next day so that I can get it set up and cycling over the weekend.

Although my little blue friend has about 10 times the space that he used to have I do not want to keep in that little teeny tiny tank for more than two weeks.

Thanks!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Biorbs are expensive, from what I understand. They don't sell them here, so I don't know about them. I think it's just what you want. If you feel you can clean it easily and afford it, I would go for it. Biorbs certainly look nice.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a neighbor who has a betta in a 4 gallon one and it looks great. I don't know how she cleans it, though.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

sponge on a stick :3


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

My grandmother has one for her goldfish and I've cleaned it for her a few times. You might want to invest in one of those dish washing sponges on a stick for the job, I can never reach the bottom.

One thing is they don't make heaters for the baby BiOs. My grandmother has one of those submersible heaters with a rock holding the wire against a wall, but it always looks.. messy.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

IMHO, I wouldn't buy any biOrbs. They are way too expensive and overpriced. I've also heard nothing but horror stories from them about cleaning and other issues that popped up along the way. For the price of a baby biOrb, you could buy a 5 gallon aquarium for cheaper.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree with the above... why not save money with a more traditional tank and be able to really spend good money for better food, plants, decorations, lighting, and heating.


----------



## Blue Horizons (Jan 3, 2010)

Krys....Sponge on a stick is a great idea for the bottom....they also sell magnets that you put on on the outside and one on the inside....but I think it would be easier to just use the sponge.

Molly Jean....they do sell heaters for the baby biOrb. Messy because of the wire hanging? Or messy because the gold fish is messy and the tank is hard to keep clean?

1fish2fish....I'm okay on the money front :-D I have two horses...and the price of the Baby biOrb, the best of the best food for a year and anything else the little bugger could need for the next year wouldn't even come close to what I spend in a month on feed for one of the horses!;-)

dr2b....do you have and first hand experience with the tank or know anyone that was using one....I would like the particulars of what they/you didn't like? Thanks!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I've owned two horses myself and fish don't come close to the costs.lol I love the way Biorbs look, but I'd never get one because they're so expensive. I have too many bills to pay.lol


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

They sell biOrbs at a pet smart here, I've never considered them because they are so expensive. I've seen 5 gallon kits for $40-$50 here, the biOrb of equal size I think is $90-$100 .......... I don't have that kind of money


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My neighbor got hers on sale at Petsmart.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I thing the biOrbs are mostly for a more "attractive" looking tank. 
I haven't owned one, but I have used a 2 gallon bowl in the same shape. I honestly don't care for it and prefer the rectangular shaped tanks. 
The bottoms are smaller so you can't decorate them like you can with a typical tank. 

I think it's all in what you prefer.


----------



## sunset (Dec 8, 2009)

I have seen biOrbs for up to $300!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I've never seen a heater for a Baby BiO. I've seen them for the larger Bios, but none that fit the 4 gallons. You can get the "kits" that are put together by enthusiasts, with the stand and the 50 watt heater, but they still look really messy, because you have a wire sticking out, not curving against the wall right. It just looks "messy" as in not aesthetically pleasing. The ones that are meant for the larger BiO's don't stick out as bad.

They are nice looking over all.. I would just get something a less flashy, personally.. It's your own personality and decorations that make the tank pretty, the tank it'self is secondary.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Heres food for thought. I just read today that spherical bowls (such as the biOrb) can cause eye problems in fish.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Haha how do they test that?

"Mister Betta, Can you read the first line, please?"

"bloop.. bloop..... bloop?"


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

lol.. I have no clue. I guess fish that have lived in spherical bowls have shown that they can't see by not eating, not reacting to mirrors etc.. who knows.

I don't understand why it would affect their eyes but thats just what I read (somebody else was talking about Bio orbs on another forum)

I just don't like round bowls bc it distorts the look of the fish.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I can't wait to get rid of my round bowl. We have cats.. And while the bowl is covered, I hate it that every time I peek in the room I panic, because he's on the side of the bowl that's bowed and it's just enough to hide him. Always makes me think he's lived up to his name.. Lunch.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

One review from someone here: 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=24348&highlight=biOrb

Plus, I owned a round tank for 3 days and I got rid of it. Half the time you can't see the fish because of the way the tank is shaped. It was a hassle to find him.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

yeah, there really expensive I saw a 4gal at petco for $189 I would just a 10gal at walmart for 12buxs I would get that.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> Heres food for thought. I just read today that spherical bowls (such as the biOrb) can cause eye problems in fish.


 
The spherical shaped fish bowl is actually banned in several countries for this reason. Because of the shape, light that enters the bowl on certain angles bounces every which way, illuminating the whole bowl from every side. This is very disorienting, espescially for fish like guppies who orient themselves based on where the light is. If you put your strip light against the side of a guppy tank they will start swimming sideways!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That's interesting. Is there an article about this? I'd be interested in reading about it if there is.


----------

